# Disappearing Pretzel wands



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

Cade and I are going to try our hand at these tomorrow..I think kids will have a blast making them..Be creative and add food coloring to vanilla frosting and get a variety of sprinkles...They "disappear" as you EAT them 
Makes 10 wands

1/2-c. chocolate fudge frosting
1/2c. in a dish of sprinkles
10-pretzel rods ( Snyders or Hanover)
2-Tab. vanilla frosting
Put chocolate frosting into microwave safe glass baking dish. Micro for 10 sec. on high or til melted. Stir to smooth. Roll each pretzel in melted frosting, make sure to cool completely. Dip each stick in sprinkles and lay on piece of foil or baking sheet. Refrigerate to set frosting, about 40 min. Transfer foil to countertop. Place vanilla frosting in small microwave safe dish. Micro on high about 10 sec. to soften. Dip the tip or the pretzel in vanilla frosting til coated. Return to foil Let stand 2 hours or til frosting is set.
Happy Harry Potter Wand to the kiddies  
kadesma and Cade


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 20, 2005)

kadesma, you guys will have lots of fun doing these.  They're always a hit with grown-ups, too!  I often make this for my cookie trays at Christmas, but dip them in melted chocolate instead of frosting.  Quite often they're gone before the cookies!


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2005)

I've made them by dipping into the following:
*melted chocolate chips---sprinkles:tiny non-pareil balls
*melted peanut butter chips---sprinkles:autumn color
*melted white chocolate chips---sprinkles:red hearts
**spear a large marshmallow with a pretzel rod, then dip in chocolate & sprinkles!!
(and the list goes on....) After I cool them on a rack on the counter, I put each into a rectangular cellophane bag and tie with a curling ribbon. This not only keeps them fresh, but also is helpful, if you're brining them to a bake sale.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2005)

Kadesma, my mom & I did pretzel rods dipped in marshmallow cream then colored sprinkles for snack one night at Vacation Bible School(they were supposed to be sparklers). The kids loved them! Mom & I ate them without the sprinkles though & they were even better! I'll have to try yours & jkath's variations with my kids soon! Thanks!!


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

I made these last Christmas - dipped in melted white chocolate and rolled in crushed peppermint candies.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I made these last Christmas - dipped in melted white chocolate and rolled in crushed peppermint candies.


Hi Callie,
that sounds great Every Christmas I give my sister one goodie that is peppermint..This will be perfect for this year...
Thanks for the idea.
kadesma, Well that is if I don't eat them all myself


----------



## callie (Jul 24, 2005)

you're welcome!  the hardest part was finding a package of pretzels that wasn't all broken!!!


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 25, 2005)

I make these also:

1  Lg bag of small twist pretzels
1 bag hershey kisses
1 bag of plain m&m

put pretzels on cookie sheet place a hershey kiss on top, Place in 250 oven for apx 3 min sometimes a minute more or less They will look glossy but still have form. Take out of the oven and place a m&m on top and squish lightly down. Place in fridge till set.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2005)

beaulana2 said:
			
		

> I make these also:
> 
> 1 Lg bag of small twist pretzels
> 1 bag hershey kisses
> ...


Thanks Beaulana,
I have been baking and doing things with my 4 year old grandson and he will love this one.
kadesma


----------

